# Minutes of Westminster Assembly: Marriage/Divorce



## Romans922 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone know when the Divines discussed Marriage and Divorce? I am looking for the dates or approximate closeness. I am writing a paper on Divorce and Remarriage and am trying to look through the minutes but it is kind of a pain because there is no index or anything which tells you when the specifically covered Marriage/Divorce. Any help?


----------



## MW (Dec 3, 2007)

Most of the discussion revolved around the directory for public worship, and the relationship of marriage to the church and the ministry, pp. 7-11. You will find notices respecting the approval of the chapter in the Confession on pp. 244, 259, 262-264, 279, 280, 295, 299, 300, 413, 415, 416.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2007)

You might also find this PCA Position Paper on Divorce and Remarriage, Appendix I: The Westminster Divines on Divorce for Physical Abuse to be of interest.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is Warfield's summary on WCF 24 (dates and things) which may be of help; or maybe not after the advice above.
Princeton Seminary--Library


----------



## MW (Dec 3, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Here is Warfield's summary on WCF 24 (dates and things) which may be of help; or maybe not after the advice above.
> Princeton Seminary--Library



The Journals of the House of Commons for 1648 (47) to which Prof. Warfield refers are also available online here:

House of Commons Journal Volume 5 - 4 February 1648 | British History Online

House of Commons Journal Volume 5 - 11 February 1648 | British History Online

House of Commons Journal Volume 5 - 3 March 1648 | British History Online


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 3, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> You might also find this PCA Position Paper on Divorce and Remarriage, Appendix I: The Westminster Divines on Divorce for Physical Abuse to be of interest.



Got that, thanks. I figured I should look at that source and cite it and use it heavily since you know, my professors I am handing my paper to are Ligon Duncan and Derek Thomas.


----------

